# ********** Introduces Hybrid SSD Hosting



## drmike (Jul 11, 2014)

********** has years of experience in webhosting and we are all aware of the issues that arises in shared hosting servers. In shared hosting servers, even if a single user abuses the server, all the clients in that server have to face a downtime which is very much not acceptable as downtime means loss of revenue and time for our deeply valued clients. For this issue ********** now has an answer.

We have gone to solve this problem mainly from two different points.

1.    Upgrading all our Hard drives to Hybrid SSD
2.    The automated installed our very own KVC SHIELD

*Hybrid SSD*

We have recently upgraded all our Hard Drives to Hybrid SSD drives, Hybrid SSD (Solid-state drive) will reduce the I/O (input/output) time very effectively. “I/O” is the most common issue on shared environments, but with hybrid SSD this will reduce dramatically.

Hybrid hard drives blend HDD capacity with SSD speeds by placing traditional rotating platters and a small amount of high-speed flash memory on a single drive.

Hybrid storage products monitor the data being read from the hard drive, and cache the most frequently accessed bits to the high-speed NAND flash memory. The data stored on the NAND will change over time, but once the most frequently accessed bits of data are stored on the flash memory, they will be served from the flash, resulting in SSD-like performance for your most-used files.

This has been shown to be effective in delivering significantly improved performance over the standard HDD.

So our this upgrade will solve the most known overload issue of shared servers.

*KVC SHIELD*

KVC SHIELD V2 soon will be available with no overload guaranteed at all, we are putting maximum of 20% of CPU to be used at anytime time so that it makes websites work faster.

The automated KVC SHIELD installed on all servers in our infrastructure provides a solution for this long standing problem. The automated SHIELD has below functions:


    Protects against DDos
    Protects against abusive users who have memory leaks in their scripts.
    Protects against downtime.
    Gives a guaranteed 99.99% uptime.
    Lower risk and increase efficiency on shared servers.
    Identify accounts that are over-using resources and fix it.
All the above functions are fully automated and do not require human intervention.

The above feature is available on all our shared servers free of cost to give our clients the best hosting experience. So do not have second thoughts about choosing ********** as you sole web hosting Provider.


----------



## notFound (Jul 11, 2014)

Is this your company or a company that has paid your or..?


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2014)

No and no....

It is an advertiser on vpsBoard... see the ads...


----------

